
Show HN: Dexecure – Optimize images in your webpage with a single line of code - inian
https://dexecure.com/image.html
======
inian
Hey guys,

This is Inian from the Dexecure team. We want to build tools to make it super
simple for developers to build a fast performing website across different
browsers and devices. New features that can speed up websites are being
developed by browser vendors at an astonishing pace (picture tag, service
workers, client hints, etc). We are looking at ways to help developers adopt
these technologies easily.

As a first step towards that, we are excited to launch a product which
optimizes all images on your website with a single line of JS code -- no
server configuration needed! We are using Service Workers to route all image
requests through our optimizing servers. The images are optimized and served
according to the device, browser requesting it (Client Hints FTW) and cached
on CloudFront's CDN.

Looking to get feedback from the HN community!

------
chrisxue
Really simple yet so crucial!

